
Wireless Carriers Leave Millions of Android Phones Vulnerable to Hackers - iProject
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/02/carriers-fail-to-secure-phones/
======
nextparadigms
This wouldn't be that big of a problem if the carriers and manufacturers left
control over updates to Google.

~~~
juan_juarez
But they have to add their magic touch! I couldn't imagine using my phone
without T-Mobile having added all those applications I can't uninstall,
bookmarks I can't delete and advertisements in my visual voicemail
application.

